# ath9k + wpa_supplicant + bridge

## Strowi

hi,

i tried this previously with the old ath_pci driver but that was a no go.

Does anyone know if it is possible to create a bridge with the ath9k wifi (and a tun/tap adapter)?

----------

## DONAHUE

http://www.robert-heyward.com/rjh/?page_id=12

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Atheros_Ath5k_Wireless_Access_Point

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-806897-view-next.html?sid=386cca4ad75653a45859d732389f2561

----------

